# Complemento directo repetido



## FC7user

Hola a todos,

Pueden ayudarme con esta frase? 

"Incluso a los enemigos amó."

Según mi entendimiento, cuando el complemento directo va antes del verbo, hay que poner lo, la, los o las entre el complemento directo y el verbo.

Un ejemplo:

"Ese temor lo había sentido solamente una vez antes."

¿Tengo razón?  Si es así, ¿por qué no sigue la regla mi frase? 

Mil gracias de antemano


----------



## Pinairun

"A los enemigos incluso *los* amó".

"A mi novia la adoro" = "Adoro a mi novia."

Tu frase es correcta, pero tiene un matiz que puede darle un significado diferente.
Tal como la dices "incluso a los enemigos amó", significa que esa persona era tan generosa, magnánima, sentía tanto amor, amaba a todo el mundo, que incluso amó a sus enemigos. Quizá si le damos la vuelta lo veas más claro "incluso amó a los enemigos".

Si dijeras "incluso a los enemigos los amó", puede significar que, además de amarlos, también los respetaba, los admiraba, etc.


----------



## FC7user

Es muy interesante!!!!!!  Muchas gracias.


----------



## octoplasm

¡Tu frase no tiene el complemento directo antepuesto al verbo!


----------



## Chalon

Pinairun said:


> "A los enemigos incluso *los* amó".
> 
> "A mi novia la adoro" = "Adoro a mi novia."
> 
> Tu frase es correcta, pero tiene un matiz que puede darle un significado diferente.
> Tal como la dices "incluso a los enemigos amó", significa que esa persona era tan generosa, magnánima, sentía tanto amor, amaba a todo el mundo, que incluso amó a sus enemigos. Quizá si le damos la vuelta lo veas más claro "incluso amó a los enemigos".
> 
> Si dijeras "incluso a los enemigos los amó", puede significar que, además de amarlos, también los respetaba, los admiraba, etc.



Muy buena acotación


----------



## Pitt

Hola:

En este contexto tengo una duda. En el DRAE se dice:

*incluso, sa*
*3. *prep. Hasta, aun. _Incluso a los enemigos amó._ U. t. c. conj.

A mi entender _a los enemigos_ es el complemento directo. Que yo sepa la duplicación del complemento directo por el correspondiente pronombre átono (los) en todo caso es obligatorio:

Incluso a los enemigos *los *amó.

Por eso creo que esta construcción no es correcto:

*Incluso a los enemigos amó.

Estoy un poco confundido. 

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola: A mi me parece que no es necesaria la duplicación: "Incluso amó a los enemigos" >>> "Amó incluso a los enemigos" >>>> y, si figura en la RAE, entonces también es posible "incluso a los enemigos amó". Si no estuviera "incluso", seguramente sería necesaria la duplicación: "A los enemigos los amó".


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola: A mi me parece que no es necesaria la duplicación: "Incluso amó a los enemigos" >>> "Amó incluso a los enemigos" >>>> y, si figura en la RAE, entonces también es posible "incluso a los enemigos amó". Si no estuviera "incluso", seguramente sería necesaria la duplicación: "A los enemigos los amó".


 
Hola: Para mí _a los enemigos_ en todo caso es el complemento directo (con o sin _incluso_), por eso la duplicación es obligatoria. ¿Cómo puede ese_ incluso_ influir la estructura gramatical? 

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Hola: Para mí _a los enemigos_ en todo caso es el complemento directo (con o sin _incluso_), por eso la duplicación es obligatoria. Cómo puede ese_ incluso_ influir la estructura gramatical?
> 
> Saludos


Si lo veo con "hasta", lo entiendo mejor: "Hasta a sus enemigos amó". No me suena mal.


----------



## Vikingo

Hola:

Sospecho que la diferencia entre "A sus enemigos incluso los amó" e "Incluso a sus enemigos amó" radica en que en el último caso los enemigos son menos específicos. Por lo menos sus identidades no es el foco en la frase segunda, como es en la primera.

Butt & Benjamin dice (A New Reference Grammar Of Modern Spanish, 11.16.1, note iii):


> Redundant pronouns are not used with indefinite _direct_ objects, i.e. ones that refer to an unspecified or unidentified quantity or number, as in _mucha prisa ha debido tener, (...) carne no como (...)_


 
¿Qué les parece?

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Vikingo said:


> Butt & Benjamin dice (A New Reference Grammar Of Modern Spanish, 11.16.1, note iii):
> 
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Saludos


 Me parece que las respuestas de Inés suelen mejor de las de Butt & Benjamin porque son más especifico.


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Me parece que las respuestas de Inés suelen mejor de las de Butt & Benjamin porque son más especifico.


¡No, pero está perfecta la explicación de Vikingo!, él sí que da la fundamentación teórica!, lo mío es tocar de oído....


----------



## Armando_arx_20

Pues mira, puede parecer repetitivo, pero debes duplicar el LOS siempre q tengas esa regla.
Mucha gente no lo hace/hacemos (aunque nunca digo el sujeto al revés).


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> ¡No, pero está perfecta la explicación de Vikingo!, él sí que da la fundamentación teórica!, lo mío es tocar de oído....


Claro tienes razón Inés 


 Pero Pinarium ha dicho más arriba así:

Si dijeras "incluso a los enemigos los amó", puede significar que, además de amarlos, también los respetaba, los admiraba, etc.
 Y Butt y Benjamin han dicho también:

Redundant pronoun personolizes the sentence.
 Quizás eso sea lo que quiere decir Pinarium. 

    Yo prefiero el tocar de oído 

Un saludo


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola: A mi me parece que no es necesaria la duplicación: "Incluso amó a los enemigos" >>> "Amó incluso a los enemigos" >>>> y, si figura en la RAE, entonces también es posible "incluso a los enemigos amó". Si no estuviera "incluso", seguramente sería necesaria la duplicación: "A los enemigos los amó".


 
A ver si te he entendido bien. Si la frase tiene un sentido enfático (expresado por _incluso_) la duplicación es opcional: 
Incluso a los enemigos (los) amó.

Si la frase no tiene un valor enfático (sin _incluso_) la duplicación es obligatoria:
A los enemigos *los* amó.

¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> A ver si te he entendido bien. Si la frase tiene un sentido enfático (expresado por _incluso_) la duplicación es opcional:
> Incluso a los enemigos (los) amó.
> 
> Si la frase no tiene un valor enfático (sin _incluso_) la duplicación es obligatoria:
> A los enemigos *los* amó.
> 
> ¿Se puede decir así?


Hola Pitt: repito que no tengo el fundamento teórico para esto. Mas bien la pista me la da la respuesta de Pinarium. Ella dice: En la frase "Incluso a sus enemigos amó", significamos que amaba a todo el mundo, incluso/hasta a sus enemigos. En la frase "Incluso a sus enemigos los amó", significa que tenía sentimientos controvertidos hacia sus enemigos: "los odió, los despreció, los admiró, e incluso/y hasta los amó" (por decir). ¿Entiendes cuál sería la diferencia?, para mí esta es una manera de entenderlo más lógicamente.


----------



## Ynez

Un día tuvimos un ejemplo parecido, y a mí solo se me ocurrió lo mismo que ahora: esa no repetición del objeto es propia del lenguaje literario (sobre todo antiguo), la poesía, frases hechas antiguas...

A mi patria defenderé....
A Dios ruego que no pasemos hambre...
A Juan recomendé que hiciera lo que creyera más conveniente....
Y después, a los amigos invité a.....

Todas resultan "normales" si las consideramos como literarias o antiguas. No es algo que usemos en conversaciones normales.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Un día tuvimos un ejemplo parecido, y a mí solo se me ocurrió lo mismo que ahora: esa no repetición del objeto es propia del lenguaje literario (sobre todo antiguo), la poesía, frases hechas antiguas...
> 
> A mi patria defenderé....
> A Dios ruego que no pasemos hambre...
> A Juan recomendé que hiciera lo que creyera más conveniente....
> Y después, a los amigos invité a.....
> 
> Todas resultan "normales" si las consideramos como literarias o antiguas. No es algo que usemos en conversaciones normales.


 

Yo también creo que la no duplicación sólo es posible en el lenguaje literario. Pero normalmente se duplica el complemento directo, si este está antepuesto al verbo.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Quizás la palabra_ incluso_ (valor enfático) causa la no duplicación. En este contexto otros ejemplos con _aborrecer_:

1. A los amigos *los *aborreció.
2. Incluso a los amigos aborreció.

¿Suena bien la segunda frase? 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Sí,  Esa frase en concreto resulta normal expresada así, incluso hoy en día.

He pensado en ejemplos con "incluso":
_
Insultó a todo el mundo, incluso a ella la llamó "estúpida"._ (lo diríamos con "la").

_El hombre nos regaló relojes a todos, incluso a nosotros nos dio uno._ (diríamos "nos").


Puede que sea cosa del verbo "aborrecer", que como ya de por sí no es de lo más normal, pues tampoco resulta raro decirlo sin el pronombre.


----------



## Vikingo

Hola a todos:

A ver si puedo explicar mi sospecho de arriba (#10) mejor: En algunas frases, como "hasta a sus enemigos Fulanito amó", el foco de la frase es la capacidad para amar de Fulanito. Sean quien sean sus enemigos, hasta a ellos va a amar, el muy generoso (o loco, depende de tu punta de vista). Las identidades de sus enemigos no importan para nada, lo que importa en la frase es el gran amor para todos que tiene Fulanito.

Eso es muy diferente de otra frase, como "A sus enemigos, Fulanito hasta los amó". En esta, enfocamos en los enemigos de Fulanito, y cómo él los trata a ellos.

En la frase primera el foco es el amor de Fulanito, los identidades de sus (si es que hasta existen) enemigos no importa. En la frase segunda, los enemigos es el foco de la frase.

La única regla que he encontrado sobre el disuso de la duplicación del pronombre cuando el complemento directo se coloca delante del verbo es la que cité en mi post #10. Leonardo Gómez Torrego dice lo mismo (Gramática didáctica del español):


> Ahora bien, por razones expresivas o informativas puede colocarse el complemento directo delante del verbo. En estos casos, es obligado repetirlo con el pronombre personal átono correspondiente siempre que se refiera a personas o cosas determinadas o consabidas, pero no en los demás casos.


Sé que es usar la regla un poco.. libremente, pero en mi opinión la falta total de foco sobre las identidades de los enemigos hace que la regla puede aplicarse. En lenguas vivas esas cosas pasan, las reglas no son absolutas ni tan claras.

¿Qué piensan?

Saludos


----------



## Grammar2

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> En este contexto tengo una duda. En el DRAE se dice:
> 
> *incluso, sa*
> *3. *prep. Hasta, aun. _Incluso a los enemigos amó._ U. t. c. conj.
> 
> A mi entender _a los enemigos_ es el complemento directo. Que yo sepa la duplicación del complemento directo por el correspondiente pronombre átono (los) en todo caso es obligatorio:
> 
> Incluso a los enemigos *los *amó.
> 
> Por eso creo que esta construcción no es correcto:
> 
> *Incluso a los enemigos amó.
> 
> Estoy un poco confundido.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pitt, el a-personal señala el complemento directo (masculino) amó a los enemigos.Se usa el hipérbaton para arreglos estilísticos.

grammar2.


----------



## Ynez

Yo ayer estuve pensando sobre todo esto que ha dicho Viking, intentando encontrar ejemplos relacionados con lo que dice Gómez Torrego, pero no encontraba ninguno.

No estoy segura de a qué se refiere ese comentario de G.T., pero quizás simplemente se refiere a que no hay duplicación con indeterminados de este tipo:

Animales amó/Personas amó/Enemigos amó

Para mí, la frases  _Incluso a los enemigos amó_. e  _Incluso a los enemigos los amó._ significan lo mismo.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo ayer estuve pensando sobre todo esto que ha dicho Viking, intentando encontrar ejemplos relacionados con lo que dice Gómez Torrego, pero no encontraba ninguno.
> 
> No estoy segura de a qué se refiere ese comentario de G.T., pero quizás simplemente se refiere a que no hay duplicación con indeterminados de este tipo:
> 
> Animales amó/Personas amó/Enemigos amó


 
Gómez Torrego menciona estos ejemplos de no duplicación:

Sueño no tengo (no se dice: *Sueño no lo tengo).
Secretaria busco, no traductora (no se dice: *Secretaria la busco,
no traductora).

Creo que el complemento directo sólo no se duplica si este complemento es indeterminado, es decir, no llleva artículo. Ejemplos:

Malas noticias me traes.
Alguna razón tendrá para decir eso.

Pero creo que en todo caso la no duplicación es posible, si se trata de una construcción _enfática_ (p.ej. por la palabra _incluso_):

Incluso a los enemigos amó (con valor enfático).
A los amigos *los *amó (sin valor enfático).

Saludos


----------



## Vikingo

Hola:

Ahora creo que Pitt tiene razon, que se trata de una construcción enfática, y por eso se puede elidir el pronombre átono. No he podido encontrar esa posibilidad en mis libros de gramática, por eso traté de aplicar la regla de arriba (aunque no funcionó muy bien).

Pero en el DPD he encontrado esto:


> *5.2.* Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_).


 
Saludos


----------



## Grammar2

Pitt said:


> A ver si te he entendido bien. Si la frase tiene un sentido enfático (expresado por _incluso_) la duplicación es opcional:
> Incluso a los enemigos (los) amó.
> 
> Si la frase no tiene un valor enfático (sin _incluso_) la duplicación es obligatoria:
> A los enemigos *los* amó.
> 
> ¿Se puede decir así?


 


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> Solo es normal la duplicación en todo el ámbito hispánico cuando el complemento directo tónico es el pronombre *todo*_:_ _Lo sé todo; (Las) conozco a _*todas*_;_ cuando, con referente animado, el complemento directo es un *numeral* precedido de artículo: _(Los) invité a los cuatro;_ o cuando se trata del indefinido *uno* y su referente es la persona que habla: _Si la ven a una vacilar, enseguida se aprovechan_. También favorecen la duplicación del complemento directo las oraciones de *carácter enfático*, como _Ya lo creo que vendrá_ o _¡Vaya si las castigo a las niñas!_ La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del Río de la Plata: _«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).»
> [Real Academia Española: _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. Madrid: Santillana, 2005, p. 528-529]



 
Grammar2


----------



## Pitt

Hola Vikingo:

¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Entrada en el DPD:

*5.2.* Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_). 

En resumen, esta frase (sacada del DRAE) es correcta:

Incluso a los enemigos amó.

En esta frase el complemento directo tiene un valor enfático (incluso...).

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

_"A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_).
Incluso a los enemigos *los *amó.
*Incluso a los enemigos amó etc."

 Puede alguien decirme cuando se puede poner *el pronombre relativo* en los ejemplos de arriba?:




P.ej. ¿son correctas lo seguiente ?:
A tu hermano *lo* vi en el cine > A tu hermano *el que* vi en el cine : y por eso se necesita el *lo *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_
La tarta *la* llevo yo > La tarta *la que* llevo yo
Incluso a los enemigos *los *amó > Incluso a los enemigos *los que *amó 
A mi madre le he dicho la verdad > A mi madre *a la que* he dicho la verdad
A Juan *le* han denegado la beca > A Juan al que han denegado la beca 
¿ Es decir y sin complicar el tema tanto, por qué no nos dais reglas para entendar que son faciles y básicas por los estudiantes?


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Puede alguien decirme cuando se puede poner *el pronombre relativo* en los ejemplos de arriba?:
> 
> 
> 
> P.ej. ¿*Es* correct*o* lo s*i*guiente ?:*Si observas detenidamente las segundas oraciones, no son completas, en cambio las primeras oraciones sí. Es lo mismo que si dijeras en inglés: 4) I have told the truth to my mother >>>>  My mother, to whom I have told the truth....(y ahí tienes que completarla). En todas pasa lo mismo.*
> A tu hermano *lo* vi en el cine > A tu hermano *el que* vi en el cine : y por eso se necesita el *lo *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_
> La tarta *la* llevo yo > La tarta *la que* llevo yo
> Incluso a los enemigos *los *amó > Incluso a los enemigos* a los que *amó
> A mi madre le he dicho la verdad > A mi madre *a la que* he dicho la verdad
> A Juan *le* han denegado la beca > A Juan al que han denegado la beca
> ¿ Es decir y sin complicar el tema tanto, por qué no nos dais reglas para entendar que son *¿¿¿¡¡¡*faciles y básicas por los estudiantes*???!!! *


----------



## Ynez

Este tema es realmente complicado 

De la cita del DPD:



> *5.2. *Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_);  _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_).


Los ejemplos en rojo, que aparecen como incorrectos, son del tipo de los que digo que solo encontraríamos en el lenguaje antiguo, o literario.


Del tipo enfático, voy a tratar de dar más ejemplos, tal y como yo lo entiendo:


_Lo mismo digo.

Amigos tiene muchos, pero le duran poco/Dinero tendrá, pero no tiene corazón.
_

Añado los que puso Vikingo:



> Butt & Benjamin dice (A New Reference Grammar Of Modern Spanish, 11.16.1, note iii):
> Quote:
> Redundant pronouns are not used with indefinite _direct_ objects, i.e. ones that refer to an unspecified or unidentified quantity or number, as in _mucha prisa ha debido tener, (...) carne no como (...)_



Añado los de Pitt:



> Sueño no tengo (no se dice: *Sueño no lo tengo).
> Secretaria busco, no traductora (no se dice: *Secretaria la busco,
> no traductora).
> 
> Creo que el complemento directo sólo no se duplica si este complemento es indeterminado, es decir, no llleva artículo. Ejemplos:
> 
> Malas noticias me traes.
> Alguna razón tendrá para decir eso.


 
A ver si a alguien se le ocurren más.


----------



## FC7user

Bueno, muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda.  Aprendí mucho.

Saludos,

FC7user


----------



## Pitt

He preguntado a la RAE la construcción correcta:

1. Incluso a los enemigos amó (sacado del DRAE - entrada: incluso,sa).
2. Incluso a los enemigos *los* amó.

Aquí la respuesta de la RAE:

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 

    Como probablemente ya sabrá, el problema de la duplicación de complementos se trata en el quinto apartado del artículo *PRONOMBRES PERSONALES ÁTONOS *contenido en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. 
 Según se explica en el párrafo 5.2 del susodicho artículo, las dos oraciones que usted trae a colación encontrarían justificación sintáctica. En todo caso, puesto que lo normal es considerar que en este contexto _incluso _lleva aparejada una intención enfática, la oración en la que únicamente aparece el complemento tónico no pronominal resultaría más adecuada, mientras que aquella en la que se duplican los complementos, también admisible, es más propia de la lengua coloquial o menos formal.
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
 
Según la RAE ambas construcciones son correctas:
 
1. Incluso a los enemigos amó = uso normal
2. Incluso a los enemigos *los* amó = uso coloquial o menos formal
 
Espero que ahora todas las dudas se hayan aclarado. 
 
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Espero que ahora todas las dudas se hayan aclarado.
> 
> Saludos


¡¡Pero cómo no!!


----------



## Magmod

Pitt said:


> Según la RAE ambas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> 1. Incluso a los enemigos amó = uso normal
> 2. Incluso a los enemigos *los* amó = uso coloquial o menos formal
> 
> Espero que ahora todas las dudas se hayan aclarado.
> 
> Saludos


¿Es decir la duplicación del complemento directo es opcional.
 Sin embargo, en la práctica la duplicación es lo común, y no es tan redundante? 
En resumen ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre las dos frases?


----------



## flljob

Ynez said:


> Sí, Esa frase en concreto resulta normal expresada así, incluso hoy en día.
> 
> He pensado en ejemplos con "incluso":
> 
> _Insultó a todo el mundo, incluso a ella la llamó "estúpida"._ (lo diríamos con "la").
> 
> _El hombre nos regaló relojes a todos, incluso a nosotros nos dio uno._ (diríamos "nos").
> 
> 
> Puede que sea cosa del verbo "aborrecer", que como ya de por sí no es de lo más normal, pues tampoco resulta raro decirlo sin el pronombre.


 No es por el verbo aborrecer. Es por lo que ya explicó vikingo y por lo que tú explicaste anteriormente.

Saludos.


----------



## anacream

Parece un recurso literario. En este caso un hipérbaton.

Esto es lo que dice la wikipedia:

El hipérbaton (plural, hipérbatos) es el recurso de la Retórica y del estilo que consiste en *trastocar o desordenar el natural orden sintáctico de la frase*, que en la lengua española es Sujeto + Verbo + Complementos y, dentro del sintagma, Elemento rector + Elemento regido.

*Casi siempre obedece a cualquiera de estos dos motivos: el deseo de imitar la sintaxis del latín, lengua en la cual el verbo se sitúa al final de la oración, o bien destacar o subrayar el significado del elemento desplazado de su posición normal, casi siempre para llevarlo al primer lugar de la frase. *Menos artísticamente, se usa también por las razones métricas de situar un acento necesario, facilitar una sinalefa o hacer posible una rima.
Fue un recurso especialmente utilizado en los periodos cortesanos de la historia de la literatura cuyo objetivo era hacer más noble el lenguaje, especialmente en la prosa latinizante del siglo XV y en la estética del Barroco conocida como Culteranismo.


----------



## Pitt

Magmod said:


> ¿Es decir la duplicación del complemento directo es opcional.
> Sin embargo, en la práctica la duplicación es lo común, y no es tan redundante?
> En resumen ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre las dos frases?


 
Lo veo así: 
Según la RAE ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido (_incluso_ = valor enfático) y son correctas. La duplicación es opcional:

Incluso a los enemigos (los) amó.

Pero sin _incluso_ el análisis es diferente:

A los enemigos los amó = correcto (la duplicación es obligatoria)
A los enemigos amó = incorrecto

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> Según la RAE ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido (_incluso_ = valor enfático) y son correctas. La duplicación es opcional:
> 
> Incluso a los enemigos (los) amó.
> 
> Pero sin _incluso_ el análisis es diferente:
> 
> A los enemigos los amó = correcto (la duplicación es obligatoria)
> A los enemigos amó = incorrecto
> 
> Saludos



"A los enemigos amó" es igual de incorrecto que "Incluso a los enemigos amó", Pitt. Es decir, es totalmente correcto. Me había parecido convincente la explicación que te dieron desde la RAE del valor enfático de "incluso" y tal, pero ahora que has puesto ese ejemplo concreto, a mí personalmente me parece que no tiene que ver con "incluso", porque el efecto es el mismo con o sin esa palabra. 


Mira, creo que eso es normal con el verbo "amar" excepto cuando te refieres a una persona en particular:

A su mujer la amó/A Juana la amó. (más normal que sin "la")
(recordemos que de todos modos es más normal "Amó a su mujer"/Amó a Juana)

pero:

A su país amó. (más normal que con "lo")
A todas las criaturas amó. (más normal que con "las")
A sus compatriotas amó. (más normal que con "los")

Todo tiene un aire un poco retórico. Me gusta mucho la explicación que han dado anteriormente del uso retórico y tal.

Recordemos que es más normal aún:

Amó a su país.
Amó a todas las criaturas.
Amó a sus compatriotas.


----------



## Rayines

Muy de acuerdo con Ynez, tan clara y concisa como siempre. 
En definitiva, y no por disminuir el valor de la pregunta, usaríamos poco y nada ambas expresiones.
Creo -y ya fue dicho de distintas maneras- que lo diríamos así (me refiero al orden):
1) "Amó hasta/incluso a sus enemigos".
2) "A sus enemigos, incluso los amó". (Con la comita).

Las demás formas, creo que quedan relegadas a la literatura. (Y al inquieto espíritu de Pitt, jajáaa   ).


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> "A los enemigos amó" es igual de incorrecto que "Incluso a los enemigos amó", Pitt. Es decir, es totalmente correcto.


 
¿Son estas frases (A los enemigos amó / Incluso a los enemigos amó) correstas o incorrectas? Creo que en el uso retórico (enfático) ambas frases son correctas. ¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ynez

Ja, ja. Te he liado un poco, ¿no?

A los amigos amó.
A los amigo los amó.
Incluso a los amigos amó.
Incluso a los amigos los amó.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Ja, ja. Te he liado un poco, ¿no?
> 
> A los amigos amó.
> A los amigo los amó.
> Incluso a los amigos amó.
> Incluso a los amigos los amó.


 
Sí, me has liado un poco. Con mis palabras: La frase con _amar_ tiene un valor enfático (con o sin _incluso_). Por eso la duplicación es opcional (no obligatoria).


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Sí, me has liado un poco. Con mis palabras: La frase con _amar_ tiene un valor enfático (con o sin _incluso_). Por eso la duplicación es opcional (no obligatoria).



Sí, y por los ejemplos que habéis puesto, parece que también es típica con otros verbos que expresan emociones, como "aborrecer", "odiar"...Quizás (esto ya es inventado) se quedaron esas formas como más comunes por haber aparecido frecuentemente en la poesía y el estilo literario en general. No sé.


----------

